# Arched back



## Pixie Luna

Ive previously mentioned Lunas bow/cow-hocked back legs and the fact her front legs 'click' - the vet says all is ok and she may grow out of these things etc so we're not too worried.

A few times now I and others have thought _shes going to the toilet_, when shes not - her bottom looks as thought its on the floor...
Ive been watching her walking and I think she appears this way as her 'back' is a little arched towards her bottom - whereas Pixies is quite straight.
Again its probably nothing but I just begin to wonder why she seems to have all these characteristics.


----------



## michele

Not an expert but could it be a slight curvature of the spine? or maybe L/P in the legs ,i'd get a second opinion


----------



## Nancy

Is your little one scared of things ? My Lola is scared of alot of things...and if something scares her she her tail goes so far under her and she ends up walking funny...Just wondering if your little one was scared of something when she was walking "funny" ...Just a thought


----------



## svdreamer

Lexxi walks tucked under in the back when she wants to play or wants to stay in the living room and not go in the dog room. When she's walking normal, she is very straight backed. Also, Pepper walked tucked under as a puppy for a long time, he's the lowest member in the pack and was a little picked on. Now that he's an adult, he walks with a straight back. And Tico's back is arched. But that could be beccause of his age.


----------



## LostLakeLua

My little Zoey had an injury as a pup and has a very definite curve in her spine. She always looks a little bunched up.

That said though I've seen a LOT of chihuahuas who are perfectly healthy that look that way too. Although not to standard and usually not bred, there are a lot of chihuahuas (usually deer type but not always) that have that very defined arch in their spine and they almost look like they never 'stretch out' properly. Some grow out of it, some don't. One of my friends has a chi who, even though he's NOT underweight or anything, you can always see and feel his spine. Then there's ones like my chub Kahlua who has a very flat back and I have to palpate just to feel the spine. If the vet's not worried, I wouldn't worry either. Chi's come in sooo many sizes, AND shapes lol


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas

I believe thats referred to as a roach back? Thats what its referred to in Bulldogs. 

But if the vets not worried i wouldnt bother. Id definately recommend getting her spayed


----------

